# Hate the rollers on my trailer



## jethro (Sep 11, 2013)

How come I see a lot of trailers that don't have rollers at all, just two bunks on the bottom and two bunks on the sides? I have a trailer with 2 keel rollers and if you don't get the boat lined up perfectly, it will fall off the roller. It's a real nightmare getting my boat loaded. It literally can't be out of alingnment one tiny bit or it will fall off that roller. Can I remove these damn things, or are the rollers really important? Is it because I have a deep V hull? Really amazingly difficult with this boat. I'm not new to boats either, but this is the first deep v I've had.

I don't have a picture oft the empty trailer, but this is the boat on the trailer.


----------



## krawler (Sep 11, 2013)

I know what your talking about I had the same problem. I actually added another roller to help align the boat when loading https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Yellow-Poly-Bow-Roller-fits-3-bracket&i=22037&aID=601T3&merchID=4006. Another thing is, don't put the trailer to deep in the water when recovering the boat. I set mine so when I bring the boat in, the bow hits the new roller and the bunks about the same time. The roller holds the bow straight until I winch it in the rest of the way.

Another thing I noticed is the rollers in the middle of the trailer shouldn't be touching the boat when it is fully on the trailer. It should be resting on the bunks, the one bow roller and the vee block/roller at the winch.


----------



## Colbyt (Sep 11, 2013)

I would need to see a low shot of the rear end to give you a mildly educated opinion. The center keel rollers are sometimes important when dealing with a v.


----------



## sawmill (Sep 12, 2013)

If that boat was mine the rollers on the sides would be off from there and replaced with a carpeted board. I think your side roller is to far ahead and it won't stop your boat from swinging sideways. I had the same thing once but not for long


----------



## overboard (Sep 12, 2013)

I believe they make a self centering keel roller, maby that would help. ?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a similar style trailer, and what i do is back the trailer deep enough so that i can use the front roller as a guide and the back side guide posts hold it centered, and when i pull it out the boat just lowers onto the middle and back keel rollers. 

yours may be set up a little differently, but I understand your frustration with it!


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329064#p329064 said:


> krawler » September 11th, 2013, 4:39 pm[/url]"]I know what your talking about I had the same problem. I actually added another roller to help align the boat when loading https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Yellow-Poly-Bow-Roller-fits-3-bracket&i=22037&aID=601T3&merchID=4006. Another thing is, *don't put the trailer to deep in the water when recovering the boat. I set mine so when I bring the boat in,* the bow hits the new roller and the bunks about the same time. The roller holds the bow straight until I winch it in the rest of the way.
> 
> *Another thing I noticed is the rollers in the middle of the trailer shouldn't be touching the boat when it is fully on the trailer. It should be resting on the bunks, the one bow roller and the vee block/roller at the winch.*



I believe krawler and others nailed it.
Raise your bunks so boat has to drop in between them, only place on my boat hits my back 2 rollers is where front v is sharper right when coming onto trailer. Let the bunks do the guiding. Bunks can not guide if under water to much either I back them up to wet them then pull ahead just so back part under water and front of bunks out of water. You will find a sweet spot in your trailer wherre it lines up perfect and yet glides up on smooth.


----------



## jethro (Sep 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329558#p329558 said:


> Wallijig » 17 Sep 2013, 08:56[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329064#p329064 said:
> ...



That's what I thought, that I just needed to experiment with it and figure out the right depth, but after launching and loading it all summer about 30-40 times I still look like an amateur out there! 

I may try the carpeted guide bunks instead of the roller guides. I like that idea better.


----------

